# Como dividir una imagen VGA en dos para hacerla estereoscopica



## nietzche (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola, debo hacer un proyecto en el que debo tomar la imagen de un computadora, del puerto VGA, y hacer una placa que divida la imagen en dos, de la imagen va a tomar la mitad de la izquierda y la va a mandar a un canal, y de la imagen de la mitad de la derecha la va a mandar a otro canal, la idea es pasar una imagen estereoscopica y montarla en dos proyectores para despues unirla y verla en 3D, pero necesito que me den alguna luz en este proyecto, la salida de la imagen se divide en dos como se ve en la imagen llamada maxivista.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola nietzche

En el siguiente enlace mencionan un aparato para producir el efecto que pretendes.
Espero te ayude.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/circuito-requiere-conectar-varias-tv-mosaico-40158/ 
Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nietzche (Ago 18, 2010)

OK, pero yo lo necesito hacer al reves, el aparato QUAD SPLITTER toma señales de varias TV y las pone en una sola pantalla, yo necesito que de una fuente de video, separarla por la mitad y cada mitad, llevarla a una pantalla diferente, tienes algo de idea aqui ?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 18, 2010)

Buen día.
http://www.hugorodriguez.com/cursos/doble-monitor_01.htm aca tenes como realizar la tarea que pides, con su respectiva explicacion.

Saludos


----------



## nietzche (Ago 18, 2010)

Gracias pero creo que no me he explicado bastante bien, lo que quiere el profe  es tomar una imagen estereoscopica de una PC (como la que viene en el adjunto), y sacarla por el VGA, del VGA debo hacer, diseñar y construir totalmente un sistema que divida la imagen en dos partes de manera que la imagen original quede cortada a la mitad, cada imagen cortada debe de salir por otro puerto de salida VGA hacia un proyector que contiene un filtro, en la otra imagen tambien debo de sacarla por un puerto VGA que va hacia otro proyector con un filtro, (el filtro es de ese plastico que ponen en las gafas 3d), una vez que se proyecten ambas imagenes, se deben unir nuevamente para por fin proyectar una imagen simulada estereoscopica, osea en 3D, y que con gafas 3D veas esa imagen.

Lo que debo de hacer es una placa que separe el video en 2 partes iguales verticalmente, tengo conocimientos de electronica analogica y digital pero quisiera que me dieran alguna luz sobre como se podria hacer


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola nietzche

Creo que debes analizar los barridos horizontal y vertical en el aparato donde se esté generando la señal de video.

Como supongo que ya se sabe el trazo en la pantalla se “mueve”:
Horizontalmente a 15,725 Hz. 64 microsegundos.
Verticalmente a 60 Hz. 16 milisegundos.
Así que son 262 líneas horizontales.

Así que si mandas a un monitor la primer media parte de cada línea y la segunda al otro monitor, la imagen (Cuadro) se vera partido en ambos monitores.

El circuito que hagas debe ser sincronizable con los pulsos de sincronía del aparato donde se esté generando la señal de video.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Yo, sencillamente compraría una tarjeta con dos salidas, seguro que es mas barato.

Según la configuración del pc es factible conectar una segunda tarjeta gráfica.

De todos modos no entiendo el planteamiento del problema.
Hasta donde se la cuestión es mostrar frames diferentes alternativamente en la misma pantalla y con ello sincronizar unas gafas LCD para que en cada ojo se vea la imagen que toca. No en poner dos pantallas para mirar a cada una con un ojo como los camaleones.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 19, 2010)

Hay unas tarjetas gráficas (que igual ya están obsoletas, ojo) que ya te renderizan los dos frames por separado, a 100 o más Hz, y tienen salida para las gafas, que aunque siguen siendo eléctricas, no se alimentan desde baterías, si no a partir de la misma tarjeta gráfica.

Por otro lado, la mejor apuesta sería la que propone Scooter: dos salidas VGA y listo. Lo más barato.

Hacer cualquier otra cosa es complicarse mucho la vida de una manera inútil.


----------



## asherar (Ago 19, 2010)

El proyecto requiere generar las señales roja y azul a partir de dos imágenes separadas ? 

En lugar de usar dos proyectores, no conviene entrelazar las señales roja y azul ?

A partir de cada línea horizontal de la imagen original yo generaría  dos barridos completos: 
cada uno con una mitad. 
Cada pixel de la imagen original se debería dibujar ocupando 2 pixels en sentido horizontal. 
Esto ensancha la imagen horizontalmente.
El barrido 1 lo aplicaría al componente rojo de la imagen y el barrido  2 al azul, de la imagen 
de salida. 
Además entrelazaría ambos barridos en la imagen final: un barrido rojo, uno azul, uno rojo ... 
Esto ensancha la imagen verticalmente.

Si se trabaja a partir de un bitmap esto es casi inmediato y el procesamiento es completamente 
digital, si en cambio se  trabaja a partir del barrido electrónico requiere algo más de trabajo 
electrónico analógico, pero el concepto es el  mismo. 

Resultado: una cámara, un proyector, y todo el procesamiento electrónico.

PD: Qué fácil que resulta resolver los problemas verbalmente !!!


----------



## nietzche (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola asherar, no se va a trabajar con las señales roja y azul, sino con toda la salida del vga, al final el profe me comento que solo le va a poner filtros para ver si hace estereoscopia, pero mi proyecto solo consiste en el aparato que divide la imagen a la mitad, en principio debo hacerlo todo analogico, estoy en busca de un integrado que me haga todo el trabajo o por lo menos alguna parte, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices asherar, junto con MrCarlos.

La idea que yo tenia en mente, pues es mover horizontalmente la imagen (como se puede hacer con los monitores de PC moviendole el vertical) para posicionar la imagen a la mitad y despues agrandar la imagen y mandarla a la salida VGA, lo mismo haria con la otra mitad, una la moveria en la izquierda y otra a la derecha. pero no se si podria pasar esto.

O alguien tiene un diagrama de una mezcladora de video para ver algo ahy o un aparato de esos llamados Video Wall ?????


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

No entiendo nada, te vas a complicar la vida un montón y no veo que eso "se haga estereoscópico"

Le pinchas una segunda tarjeta gráfica, por ejemplo una fosilizada PCI y se acabó.
La gráfica que tengo me costó barata y tiene tres salidas.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 20, 2010)

Pues es *QU*e la señal no tiene que venir necesariamente de una PC, la puedo tomar, por ejemplo, de un DVD Player, por eso no me sirve eso ed terjeta grafica, porque es un proyecto de la escuela, obvio que las imagenes que voy a procesar son estereoscopicas, com la que puse arriba, observa la imagen "y has visco " y veras que la imagen que se une esta en 3D


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Los DVD no suelen tener salida VGA, al menos yo no he visto ninguno. No son las mismas señales para vídeo compuesto que para vga por lo tanto no vale el mismo aparato.
¿Que significa "has visco"?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2010)

hace varios dias que sigo el post y todavia no le encuentro el fin a usar dos proyectores para mostrar  una misma imagen en 2d


----------



## nietzche (Ago 20, 2010)

Con un DVD me refiero a usar la salida del video, osea que la señal no necesariamente tiene que venir de un VGA, sino puede venir de un S-Video, o un RCA, etc. por eso puse que puedo usar un dvd, hacer bisco es juntar los ojos y hacer que las imagenes se junten.

Ami tampoco me gusta la idea de hacer algo que ya existe, pero el profe me lo puso de proyecto, porque en mi escuela, hay una investigacion en la que estan trabajando 2 proyectores para crear una sala 3D para conferencias o para clases, para esto ellos usan los llamados Video Wall, lo que quieren hacer es que alguien haga la tecnologia que estan comprando porque segun ellos es cara, y que la universidad tenga sus propios recursos y su propia tecnologia.

La tecnologia que ellos utilizan es mas o menos la de la foto,  el aparato que quiero realizar es en que esta a la derecha del monitor, solo cambia en que yo debo de sacar uncamente dos salidas para cada monitor, entonces la idea es ahorrar dinero generando nuestra propia tecnologia. Ademas de hacer las conferencias en 3D.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Vale, "Hacer el bizco", perdona, no  lo entendí.

No veo que eso sea 3D de ningún modo si no se ponen unas gafas LCD que tapen los ojos alternativamente.

Osea que quieres un multipantalla + 3D

Eso no es trivial ni barato, menos si tiene que valer para cualquier señal de vídeo...

Sigo pensando en lo mismo: PC+ gráfica múltiple. Si se tiene que poner un DVD que lo reproduzca el PC.
También se pueden usar 2PCs en red para hacerlo en lugar de una gráfica potente:
Gratis
http://www.zoneos.com/zonescreen.htm
Pagando
http://www.maxivista.com/ 
Y PCs a medio uso suelen haber disponibles.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 20, 2010)

Valla que no es nada trivial, lei por ahy que para hacer eso se requieren FPGA`s para digitalizar el video, almacenarlo en memoria, dividirla en sectores, leerlas con tiempos diferentes a los de escritura, almacenar un par de campos, volver a convertir a analògico. bla bla bla, voy a seguir investigando haber si puedo hacer algo analogico aunque lo dudo bastante, y la verdad no se nada de FPGA. Gracias


----------



## asherar (Ago 20, 2010)

El tema fue planteado en forma pésima, ya que no tiene nada que ver lo enunciado en el 
mensaje 1 con lo que resulta del mensaje 15. 
O el profe no sabe qué quiere, o el alumno no entendió la consigna, o en esa escuela están 
mezclando los tantos.
Resultado: no se entiende qué ****** quieren.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2010)

Lo que pides se puede hacer de ambas maneras, analogicamente y digitalmente, pero en ambas maneras el circuito es mucho muy complejo.

De entrada las señales estereoscopicas qe normalmente encuentras en una PC son imagenes a las que digitalmente se les "corrieron" los colores verde y rojo, uno de los 2 esta desplazado un poco a la izquierda o derecha y el otro puede estar desplazado al lado contrario, tu circuito debe analizar cada linea, establecer puntos de comparacion en la imagen y determinar hasta donde comienza y hasta donde termina el campo desplazado, despues recortar esa informacion y mandarla a la segunda pantalla (lo que de paso hara que la primer pantalla se vea incompleta a menos que añadas algo que corrija esa imagen).

Ademas tu idea no va a pasar de alli... si le colocas una imagen normal no veras señal en el segundo monitor

Lo mejor es hacer lo que te comentan, comprar una tarjeta de video de varias salidas, analizar la imagen dentro de la computadora y hacer un programa que envie el dato correspondiente a cada pantalla...


----------



## nietzche (Ago 20, 2010)

Pues la verdad si, es bastante dificil y la relacion COSTO-BENEFICIO esta totalmente desbalanzeada, creo que le planteare otra cosa al profe, la verdad quiero hacer el proyecto, perdon por plantear mal mi pregunta lo siento mucho.

Ahora estoy investigando sobre los FPGA y encontre una pagina interesante de un diseño de una matriz de leds, precisamente hace la funcion de video wall, la entrada es DVI y lleva un FPGA, alguien ha hecho una matriz de leds ???, que tan dificil sera este asunto ??? http://www.maxim-ic.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/4208


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 21, 2010)

Una matriz de leds es bastante facil... pero usar los FPGAs no tanto... son circuitos completamente diferentes a los microcontroladores que usualmente conoces, lo que si es que son extremadamente potentes, por lo que si te gustan los retos si te los recomiendo... intenta leyendo en estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/curso-iniciarse-fpgas-17749/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/fpga-vs-microcontrolador-mejor-16764/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dudas-sobre-programacion-vhdl-13084/


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Ahora ya si que no....
3d, 2d, matriz de pantallas, proyectores, matriz de leds, a ver si mañana quieres la imagen con un rayo láser o pasando rápidamente las hojas que imprime una impresora.

No se que en que nivel académico tienes tu ni tu profesor, que es lo que dijo él, lo que entendiste tu y lo que entendemos nosotros, pero esto me parece un descontrol absoluto....

Hacer una pantalla de leds "casera" me parece IN-VI-A-BLE y antieconómico, seguro que te cuesta el doble que una comercial. Si, soldar decenas o cientos de miles de leds x tres colores por pixel y controlar la intensidad punto a punto es "un poco" complicado y "un poco" caro. Sin una máquina de inserción de componentes, soldadura por ola etc.... mejor lo dejamos.
"Estirar"imágenes de video de forma analógica no entiendo como se pueda hacer, como mucho se podrá estirar horizontalmente, en vertical si no se memoriza un cuadro entero y se procesa no me lo imagino.

FPGAs venden pero ni son baratas ni son fáciles de programar, a no ser que "suene la flauta" y encuentras un programa para lo que necesitas.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 21, 2010)

pues el tema de matriz de leds nada mas era un comentario, sorry por la confusion que causo el tema, pienso que el profe solo queria saber si se podia hacer tal cosa, pero viendo la investigacion le dire que no es nada viable hacer el circuito, de todas maneras agradezco su ayuda en todo, y repito que si encuentro algo pues lo posteo, thanks.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Si lo que quieres es sencillamente una pantalla tamaño pared, yo pondría unos cuantos proyectores conectados (como no) a una gráfica multisalida o semejante


----------



## nietzche (Ago 22, 2010)

OK ya tengo un diseño para solucionar el problema, se acuerdan cuando en las televisiones blanco y negro portatiles, tenian la opcion de posicionar la imagen para desplazarla a la derecha o la izquierda?, bien existe un integrado, el AN5151 que hace esa tarea, meto la señal y con un potenciometro la posiciono a la derecha para eliminar la parte izquierda, eso para una salida, y de la otra hago lo mismo pero al reves.

De esta manera obtengo la separacion de la señal y las mando a las salidas, ya vi trabajando una television asi, ajustando el posicionamiento vertical y funciona, solo acoplo la señal al integrado y me manda la salida compuesta en B/N, el proyector realiza el proceso para transformarla en color, ya que la señal siempre esta en color, solo que procesa unicamente en b y n, de esta manera se hace.

Ahora que tenga armado el circuito lo posteo.


----------



## ferlemega (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola,
Hace algunos años tuve la inquetud de dividir la imagen en 2, 4  o más partes para luego colocarlas, cada una de ellas en formatos de pantalla de más de 29", luego unir las pantallas para obtener un gran formato publicitario.
No sé si éste es el pedido, lo único que sé es que no es fácil, no es trivial.
las ideas propuestas para la solución me parece que no satisfacen el pedido. Voy a revisar algunos apuntes. y a leer más la solicitud haber si la entiendo bien

              Un amigo de Ustedes.
                                              Fernando L. Medina G.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 30, 2010)

de hecho ya tengo el diseño, solo me falta comprar los compnentes y unirlo todo, ya que me dieron bastantes animos diciendo que se podia y que jamas renunciara al proyecto (SARCASMO).
Es algo complicado pero la respuesta esta en la señal de linea, lego posteo todo para que vean estos caballeros que si lo logre hacer.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Me alegro de que así sea y de estar equivocado, así aprenderemos todos.
Te agradeceré mucho que compartas la solución.



PD: Del "tengo el diseño" al "mira como funciona" hay un buen trecho. Mucha suerte. (sin ningún sarcasmo, en serio)


----------



## ferlemega (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola:

Que Bueno, si hay algo que alegra es tener la satisfacción de darse uno cuenta que un amigo
está cerca de llegar a una pequeña meta, se que no es fácil llegar al fin de tu proyecto.

Si de pronto puedes publicar tu desarrollo muchos lo agradeceríamos.

              Buena Suerte Fernando L. Medina G.


----------



## nietzche (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola,  pues primero me sumergi en el mundo del como funcionan las televisiones, agarre libros, y me puse a estudias la señal NTSC porque esa es la que vamos a trabajar, asi que poco a poco fui armando mis ideas, la idea general del proyecto viene en el ornanigrama que adjunto, asi que basicamente funciona (o deberia) asi:

*La señal de NTSC esta compuesta primero por un pulso negativo de sinconismo que sirve para indicar que la linea debe de regresar a su posicion impar o par para volver a barrer la pantalla.

*Despues de ese pulso le sigue el Burst o informacion de croma, que es utilizado como referencia para corregir variaciones de amplitud de la crominancia.

*Seguido de esto siguen las señales de luz, o la informacion del video, entonces, cada periodo representa una linea, 52.6 micros, para ser exactos.(ver foto de la señal NTSC)

Para separar o dividir la imagen solo se debe de tomar la mitad del periodo de video para mandarla a un monitor y la otra mitad del periodo de video mandarla al otro monitor.
Con ayuda de in IC que separa la señal de croma y laseñal de burst, y las hace niveles TTL me avisa cuando es cuando debo empezar a cortar la señal, esto es en forma general:

1.- Capto una señal de video compuesta y la paso por un separador de sincronia y burst.
2.- La señal compuesta que no pasa por el separador (ver diagrama ) va a dos seguidores de video que sirven como una especie de multiplexor de alta velocidad y especial para video, cada seguidor de video se activa o desactiva mediante una señal de ENABLE procedente del microcontrolador.
3.- Al principio de la señal y hasta el final del burst ambos seguidores de video tienen la misma informacion.
4.- Inmediatamente que la señal de burst se acabe desactivo el multiplexor derecho y el izquierdo sigue activado.
5.- Al mismo tiempo el microcontrolador hace una cuenta igual a la mitad de la duracion del periodo activo de video = 52.6/2 microsegundos.
6.- En cuanto llegue a la mitad multiplexo el video al otro canal, y el microcontrolador empieza a contar la otra mitad de video.
7.- Cuando llega a la otra mitad (52.6/2 microsegundos) activa los dos seguidores de video (en realidad activa de nuevo el canal izquierdo) para transmitir la misma informacion donde va incluida la sincronia y el burst
8.- Regresa al paso 4

y asi sucesivamente, no se si se entienda, los integrados que me hacen todo ese proceso son comerciales y sirven bastante bien segun el datasheet, eso si, son un poco caros.
En el diagrama a bloques a partir de la seccion que dice "Amplificador de linea" no se ha diseñado nada aun.

Y pues bien, para el martes ya tengo probada la seccion VGA a Compuesto y probada el separador de sincronia y burst. seguire dando noticias, ya que lo bueno esta en el proceso antes mencionado, 

Thanks


----------



## ferlemega (Sep 5, 2010)

Hola nietzche:

Que bueno que todo salga bien, sería muy interesante, observo que llegar a la meta en este caso es difícil.
Yo por ahora estoy atascado sin aceite para hacer investigación. El desarrolo de su idea coincide con un propósito mio de hace varios años que no pude continuar por falta de aceite.

Buena Suerte. Fernando L. Medina G.


----------



## nietzche (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah gracias, al hacer este proyecto me doy cuenta de que el gran problema es conseguir los malditos integrados que hacen el trabajo, ya que en Mexico no los consigo, los tengo que pedir por internet y comprar o pedir muestras, asi que todavia no hay algo fisico, pero debo de hacerlo forzosamente ya que este trabajo me lo han convertido en tesis y si no lo hago no salgo de la carrera.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 5, 2010)

Vas a tener algunos problemas en el proceso que describes.... 

Es correcto que vas a poder separar la señal del modo que describes, pero en todo momento tendras 2 monitores que mostraran una mitad de la pantalla con imagen y la otra mitad sera una barra negra o blanca (segun tu circuito), ya pensaste con que vas a rellenar esa informacion?

dicho de otro modo... lo que veras sera esto:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2010)

Si son televisores, ya no son vga, puede estirar el cuadro horizontal aunque eso si deformando la imagen.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lo unico que se me ocurre y SOLO PARA VGA y analogica es de la siguiente forma:

La imagen en el PC debe ser intercalada, o sea pixel par para la parte derecha y pixel impar para la izquierda.

Utilizando un tempiriador y interruptores electronicos (cd4066 o la serie DG) conmutamos segun si el pixel es impar o par a la pantalla que toque.

Simplemente desviamos la informacion de un monitor a otro.

Para las temporizaciones usamos un simple contador y un poco de logica que ataca a los conmutadores. El contador se resetea al detectar el inicio de linea. Un generador de onda cuadrada genera el clock para el contador.

Utilizamos ademas un condensador para hacer una especir de sample & hold para "alargar" el pixel y ocupe todo el monitor.(Si no saldria por el proyector una cuadricula negra, tablero de ajedrez)

Todo el circuito puede ser realizado sin memorias ni circuitos programables, logica TTL algunos operacionales y poco mas.

Aunque con un pic la logica se simplifica enormemente.

Tambien se podria hacer con memorias pero la cosa es mucho mas compleja ya que se necesitan conversores ADC->DAC y toda la logica para las memorias


----------



## nietzche (Sep 7, 2010)

tiopepe123 Es una muy buena solucion al que das al problema, eso del condensador me gusto bastante, respecto a lo que dice chico3001, ya lo habia considerado, por eso en el diagrama a bloques hay una seccion que dice amplificador de linea,el termino esta mal pero la idea es alargar la linea.

Ahora bien, he descubierto que pasar de compuesto a VGA es bastante dificil, asi que todo el plan tengo que reformularlo. Y trabajar con señales VGA y no con compuestas, me dieron otra solucion que es muy facilisima, espero que salga, se trata de alargar la forma de diente de sierra de la H Sync, esto ocasionara que toda la pantalla se alarge, luego las separo con el metodo que mencione arriba (pasos 3 a 8) y asi las mando a 2 monitores sin tener que ver el recuadro negro. Que la verdad todavia no he mirado las señales de sincronia VGA en un osciloscopio. 

Para multiplexar las entradas tambien habia pensado en el ya conocidisimo CD4066, ahora bien les tengo una pregunta a todos: el cd 4066 me deja pasar señales de todo tipo?, es decir que si pasa una señal por el CD4066 de 800x600 y de repente le cambio la resolucion a los siguientes valores:

640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 1600 x 1200 1900x1200 1440x900 2560×2048 2560×1600 2048×1536

y otras configuraciones, me deja pasar esas señales con la misma resolucion??, el cd4066 sirve para esto ?.

Otra pregunta, no saben si cada vez que aumentamos la resolucion de pantalla se alarga el tiempo de la sincronia de linea ???, no se si me expliquè.

Sigan el hilo y les prometo que terminare este proyecto de tesis


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Si, los sincronismos y niveles VGA se parecen poco a los de NTSC y PAL; ¿Estamos volviendo al inicio o me lo hace la vista?
Para "estirar" las señales solo vale digitalizarlas y reproducirlas mas lento, no se me ocurre otro sistema. Un (o peor tres o cuatro) ADC y un DAC de esas frecuencias no son fáciles de encontrar ni baratos, el diseño del PCB crítico...
Sigo pensando lo mismo de siempre; dos gráficas o una doble. Lo demás costará seis veces mas, ocupará cuatro veces mas y siempre deformará la imagen.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2010)

Haciendo unos cálculos, suponiendo una señal de 800x600 a 60Hz salen unos 33MHz por lo tanto necesitarás un ADC flash no vale uno de aproximaciones sucesivas ni mucho menos de rampa.
Luego una memoria que lo almacene y después reproduces la línea memorizada a la mitad de velocidad por separado la mitad en cada salida.
Pero claro, mientras reproduces la línea 1 tienes que estar digitalizando la línea 2.
Se impone una FPGA si o si.


----------



## nietzche (Sep 8, 2010)

ok, ok scooter ya entendi eso, pero primero debo hacer otras cosas y no me han respondido la pregunta del millon de dolares:

Para multiplexar las entradas tambien habia pensado en el ya conocidisimo CD4066, ahora bien les tengo una pregunta a todos: el cd 4066 me deja pasar señales de todo tipo?, es decir que si pasa una señal por el CD4066 de 800x600 y de repente le cambio la resolucion a los siguientes valores:

640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 1600 x 1200 1900x1200 1440x900 2560×2048 2560×1600 2048×1536

y otras configuraciones, me deja pasar esas señales con la misma resolucion??, el cd4066 sirve para esto ?.

Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 8, 2010)

Segun el datasheet el 4066 permite el paso de señales hasta de 40MHz, sin embargo yo no lo usaria para señales por encima de 20MHz


----------



## nietzche (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah ok, muchas gracias Chico3001, pero porque no las usarias para arriba de 20 Mhz ?????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 9, 2010)

por que comienza a distorsionar la señal.... sobretodo si es compleja y lleva armonicos. de este modo podemos meter una señal de 20MHz con armonicos de frecuencias superiores y tener una distorcion pequeña

Pero lo mejor es hacer pruebas con un generador y un osciloscopio


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2010)

Mas que multiplexar lo que necesitas es demultiplexar, pasas de una a dos no de dos a una.
El 4066 me parece demasiado sencillo, aunque igual va. Yo buscaría algún integrado específico para vídeo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2012)

yo estoy buscando hacer lo mismo pero a partir de una sola pantalla, actualmente poseo un televisor convencional de 21" LG y un DVD con salida de video RCA, la cuestion es la siguiente: teniendo esta salida de video convencional se podria construir un circuito que me superponga la misma imagen con un pequeño desfasaje para que al colocarme los lentes 3D se pueda ver en 3D, practicamente quisiera crear el mismo efecto que se obtiene en un televisor 3D pero esta vez en un televisor convencional con pantalla CRT ayudado de un circuito entre la señal de video y el televisor puesto  que he visto la imagen de un televisor 3D sin las gafas y creo que no ha de ser tan complicado crear ese efecto, quisiera saber si en realidad es asi o simplemente se requiere de una circuiteria extremadamente elaborada, pido excusas por haber revivido este tema pero creo que es mejor asi y no crear otro nuevo preguntando la misma cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola. No quiero entrar en la discusión electrónica del proyecto. Porque desde el punto de vista de la Optica, la imagen estereo que quieren obtener no se puede producir a partir de una solo imágen, sino de dos imágenes que se toman fisicamente, por ejemplo con dos cámaras separadas para dar el efecto estereo. Nunca dividiendo una imágen en dos partes. Sí se podría hacer un seudo efecto estereo desde una sola imágen, hacer de ella dos iguales, ponerles filtros distintos a cada una y proyectarlas en la misma pantalla, separadas unos mílímetros y al verlas con las gafas especiales, se verían como en dos planos separados en el espacio. Eso lo hacíamos antes con los viejos proyectores de diapositivas. En nuestra Facultad de Electrónica local se hizo una vez el experimento con filtros polarizados  y con un dispositivo de espejos que daba dos imagenes separadas. Con la electrónica se puede lograr pero es difícil y no quiero meterme en camisa de once varas.
Suerte y paciencia al que quiera hacerlo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2012)

pues en esas estoy pero quisiera saber si alguien mas lo ha intentado o sabe como se puede lograr este efecto.


----------



## matin5 (Mar 8, 2012)

hola, perdón que me meta pero concuerdo con que se podría hacer sin micros ni fpga... 

si lo haces del modo analogico creo que la solucion que planteas es valida (con el potenciometro)

si lo haces con logica digital, en vga 800x600 a 60hz y pixel clock de 40 mhz necesitas muestrear a 80 mhz segun nyquist (80 msps, mega samples por segundo). para eso podrias usar algo como AD9283, uno por cada canal r, g y b alimentados por el mismo clock.


----------

